# twin neck dosing bottles



## jamesB (Aug 31, 2006)

I am looking for fertilizer bottles similar to what Greg W. has on his website: PMDD Store: Twin Neck 8 ounce bottle. I have found one site online, but they want to charge me a Case Break & Repacking Fee. So, any ideas where I should look for these bottles? The price at  Freund Container looks reasonable even with the CBR fee, but I like to comparison shop, when buying online.

thanks


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

US Plastics has them also. I'm not aware of any fees to break apart a case of 12 unless it is a fairly new idea for them.


----------



## jamesB (Aug 31, 2006)

Perfect, thanks!


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Ya know, if you were to buy the case at a good price there are quite a few people here who would likely be willing to buy the remnants from you.


----------



## jamesB (Aug 31, 2006)

cwlodarczyk said:


> Ya know, if you were to buy the case at a good price there are quite a few people here who would likely be willing to buy the remnants from you.


I had seriously considered trying that route; however, the US Plastics prices are such that it really makes sense to just go that route. Plus, the -29F wind-chill  has me thinking in a very selfish manner; I don't want to go outside for anything.


----------

